# Portugal..Give your ears a treat



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

Antenna 2, various FM frequencies.
Saturday and Sunday mornings... 9 to 10.
Cafe Plaza.
A wonderful array of music from the 40s to Pre Beatles.
Sinatra, Ella, Eta James, Sarah,  Big bands.... Lovely relaxing music, no advertising,simple Portuguese language.

Save 2 hours of Data per week.... And relaaaaaax.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Nov 11, 2017)

The Portuguese phone company NOS do a 30 day PAYG unlimited data sim for 30euros. It's called Kangaru XL. Data no longer a problem


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

ScoTTyBEEE said:


> The Portuguese phone company NOS do a 30 day PAYG unlimited data sim for 30euros. It's called Kangaru XL. Data no longer a problem



Thanks, a good tip.

30 How Mooch?
A poor Yorkshireman like me can't go throwing that amount of my pension away, each month.. We'd have to buy a TV to use it all. More expense!
We've  got the Kangaru 5 Gigs and 4 Gigs from 3 UK. With unlimited calls and texts.
That's enough for us and comes to £26 monthly.
£4 buys a lot of brandy here.
I was thinking of visiting motorhomers, conserving their  data.
UK Portugal lovers can listen online, of course.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 11, 2017)

*Sim*

Yeah, used the NOS sim last year.....err rather handy for those of us in the modern world, sorry you old boring fits LOL !! The sim supports mega streaming, tv via firestick etc...Maja


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

maja07 said:


> Yeah, used the NOS sim last year.....err rather handy for those of us in the modern world, sorry you old boring fits LOL !! The sim supports mega streaming, tv via firestick etc...Maja



I love it when you talk dirty !

Alas I don't speak Icelandic.:sad:


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Antenna 2, various FM frequencies.
> Saturday and Sunday mornings... 9 to 10.
> Cafe Plaza.
> A wonderful array of music from the 40s to Pre Beatles.
> ...



More like put you to sleep for good.:scared::wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> More like put you to sleep for good.:scared::wave:



We also like RTE Lyric , Trev.
Can you receive this in The Glen?
Is " Marty in the Morning " still Woganning away?
To Wogan:
Irish term.. To waffle on, amusingly until everyone has left home for work or school.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> We also like RTE Lyric , Trev.
> Can you receive this in The Glen?
> Is " Marty in the Morning " still Woganning away?
> To Wogan:
> Irish term.. To waffle on, amusingly until everyone has left home for work or school.



Ha ha,im a belfast  u 105 fm fan with frank mitchel show,no rte southern sh one t.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Ha ha,im a belfast  u 105 fm fan with frank mitchel show,no rte southern sh one t.



You should try new experiences,Trev.

He's very funny  and plays a lot of unusual music.... In between the adverts.


----------

